
Today, we’re sharing the full details of Twitter's new political ads policy - vonmoltke
https://twitter.com/vijaya/status/1195408742839283712
======
siruncledrew
The caused-based ads policy addresses some of the open areas from the initial
'Political Content' page: [https://business.twitter.com/en/help/ads-
policies/restricted...](https://business.twitter.com/en/help/ads-
policies/restricted-content-policies/cause-based-advertising.html)

Overall, Twitter's new policies are better than nothing, and better than
leaving the platform as the Wild West of advertising politics/policies/values.

That's not to say it can't be gamed. Someone, somewhere has got to be working
on how to still game the system.

I think the biggest "shift", nefarious-wise, would be exploiting Cause-Based
Ads, and using accounts (real, bot, or funded) as a channel to spread
messaging in a more 'faux-grassroots and less PAC' way.

For example: Instead of putting out an ad directly for a politician or
proposition, I could put out a bunch of content (caused-based or through
accounts) appealing to people's values and fears, and then conveniently a
politician could step up and say "I'll fix this!". It's basically just
producing fake (or biased) news in lieu of campaign videos.

